# a lovely evening racking it old school!!!!



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 5, 2010)

:flag::flag:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> :flag::flag:



check out the last pic the woman in the white top & genes....had an incredible tooshie....cant really tell by the pic but believe me....:roll::roll:


----------



## Glenn (May 6, 2010)

You've just crossed the line from slightly odd, to weirdly creepy.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

You forgot to use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for the thread title icon.  Otherwise, I agree with Glenn :blink:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2010)

Um, did she realize that you were stalking her?


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

Nice sail boats


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You've just crossed the line from slightly odd, to weirdly creepy.



seriously

taking picctures of random women, posting them online and commenting on their 'assets' = major creepiness.


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You've just crossed the line from slightly odd, to weirdly creepy.



^^^^^^^^^
|||||||||||||||   

What Glenn said!


----------



## ctenidae (May 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> check out the last pic the woman in the white top & genes....



Some of the women don't have genes? That's got to be awkward.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Farked up.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2010)

doooooood----u r nutz----seek help, really.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You've just crossed the line from slightly odd, to weirdly creepy.



I actually think he crossed that line a while back, this steps it up yet another notch though.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

Glenn said:


> You've just crossed the line from slightly odd, to weirdly creepy.



they are local people that are there 2-3x a week & i talk with them all the time....one of them thinks shes in the top 5 of prime babes....this is long island things are a lot different down here believe me....the most basic of which is rudeness!!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> they are local people that are there 2-3x a week & i talk with them all the time....one of them thinks shes in the top 5 of prime babes....this is long island things are a lot different down here believe me....the most basic of which is rudeness!!!!


 
But do they know that you took pictures of them and posted them here?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> they are local people that are there 2-3x a week & i talk with them all the time....one of them thinks shes in the top 5 of prime babes....this is long island things are a lot different down here believe me....the most basic of which is rudeness!!!!



any other long islanders want to chime in as to whether it's par for the course down there to take pictures of random women, post them on the internet and comment on their assets?

:blink:


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> any other long islanders want to chime in as to whether it's par for the course down there to take pictures of random women, post them on the internet and comment on their assets?
> 
> :blink:



if the pictures were of men instead of women,  the whole thing would work if you're talking Fire Island   :lol:


----------



## Glenn (May 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> seriously
> 
> taking picctures of random women, posting them online and commenting on their 'assets' = major creepiness.



On another board I go to, we had a guy do a really similar thing. Except he took pics of dumpy asses from a cruise he went on. I still get creeped out thinking of that post. 

Turdsville,
Usually when you know people, you take pictures of them from a few feet away...not 30-40 feet away.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

seek help


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Glenn said:


> On another board I go to, we had a guy do a really similar thing. Except he took pics of dumpy asses from a cruise he went on. I still get creeped out thinking of that post.
> 
> Turdsville,
> Usually when you know people, you take pictures of them from a few feet away...not 30-40 feet away.....



Srsly.

At least get a decent telephoto lense or something.




/aisle seat please


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

Just please don't tell us what "racking _it_" refers to in this case.  I have an idea, but I don't want to know, and definitely NO pictures!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Just please don't tell us what "racking _it_" refers to in this case.  I have an idea, but I don't want to know, and definitely NO pictures!



lol racking it, means any activity where u r trying to do something that is very hard & u go right up the gut of whatever it is u r doing....lets have some fun in misc over the summer....its hot, boring & no bumps or pow to do....cant wait to get back to my "new" institution....:beer::beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2010)

gotcha, you were 'racking it' to be as creepy as possible.

mission accomplished.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 6, 2010)

*" new institution"*

..."Bellevue" , perhaps?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> ..."Bellevue" , perhaps?



Dr Sharmus over at CI? central islip state hospital lol


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 6, 2010)

Just curious...do you think the folks at Prime Restaurant would be thrilled to know you're taking pictures of their patrons and then posting them on the internet?  How do you think those women would feel about it?  What makes you think you're completely anonymous?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2010)

I'd laugh if someone alerted *them* to this thread!


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd laugh if someone alerted *them* to this thread!



It's only fair that we get their side of the story, no?


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

I wonder what GSS would say about this...


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 6, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd laugh if someone alerted *them* to this thread!



It certainly crossed my mind.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Just curious...do you think the folks at Prime Restaurant would be thrilled to know you're taking pictures of their patrons and then posting them on the internet?  How do you think those women would feel about it?  What makes you think you're completely anonymous?



huh....anonomous? the manager was standing there & laughing....i was telling that babe to stick it out & shake it & she was....great dancer....i have ingratiated myself with all the managers & bartenders....i use to work with the owner at a bank on long island....im very well liked at this institution....i have been more than generous to the staff & im very polite with them....i develop antecendent information on them & bring up things weeks & months later that most would forget....the Chosen One will hopefully racking it old school at my beloved prime within the hour....rack it!!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's only fair that we get their side of the story, no?


 
I know that if I was a patron of that place and I saw my, um, assets posted here I'd be concerned.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> I wonder what GSS would say about this...



If only he could respond.


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Geesh, get on that DMC!
> 
> I know that if I was a patron of that place and I saw my, um, assets posted here I'd be concerned.



Whatever Moderator...  

Im sick and tired of you and Sev busting chops about my defending ski shoppes.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> Whatever Moderator...
> 
> Im sick and tired of you and Sev busting chops about my defending ski shoppes.


 
I was just joking around, but I have changed my comment.


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I was just joking around, but I have changed my comment.



Then put a smiley next to it...  Give me some context...


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2010)




----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

Greg said:


>



You just lucky that didn't go past the page Mr...


----------



## Puck it (May 6, 2010)

Way weird, dude!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 7, 2010)

*another beautiful evening....*

not too much talent last night but a good crowd....ran into a guy with a nice boat 44 married 4 kids very nice fella was not too happy about the marriage thing....one of the managers 57 has some skiing background....i think he said for 20+ years he skied 30-40 days a season all over america & europe....name the resort this guy had a story about everyone one of them....brought my own kiwis & we had a bunch of kiwi mohitos....


----------



## Paul (May 7, 2010)

Huh... How'd you get your Real Doll™ to stand-up that way?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2010)

(Not again)


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2010)

There's no need to have two of these creepy threads...


----------



## Glenn (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 8, 2010)

*lol*

a bunch of us regs were at prime last night & several, including a guy with his wife, were photoing & filming the lovely scenery....i told them what the folks on alpinezone were typing that it was creepy not one of them, inculding the wife, thought so....its all in fun....the women on long island are so fixated on how they look that they love the attention....a beautiful evening was had by all....


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 8, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> a bunch of us regs were at prime last night & several, including a guy with his wife, were photoing & filming the lovely scenery....i told them what the folks on alpinezone were typing that it was creepy not one of them, inculding the wife, thought so....its all in fun....the women on long island are so fixated on how they look that they love the attention....a beautiful evening was had by all....


Whatever with this is normal on LI crap. I have lived on LI most of my life...and I really don't believe you know any of these women and are just taking pics of random women for the fun of it. Scenery pics are much different but most people get that.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> a bunch of us regs were at prime last night & several, including a guy with his wife, were photoing & filming the lovely scenery....i told them what the folks on alpinezone were typing that it was creepy not one of them, inculding the wife, thought so....its all in fun....the women on long island are so fixated on how they look that they love the attention....a beautiful evening was had by all....



well, the general consensus here is that it is indeed CREEPY to take photos of random women, post them on the internet and comment on their looks.  Boardline stalking.

You have been told to stop.  It's that simple.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 8, 2010)

ALLSKIING said:


> Whatever with this is normal on LI crap. I have lived on LI most of my life...and I really don't believe you know any of these women and are just taking pics of random women for the fun of it. Scenery pics are much different but most people get that.



mattituck? is that really LI? lol....did u make a fortune with kanas at NFB? i heard frank chic passed away a few years ago....nice guy....how about big fred reeves?


----------



## Black Phantom (May 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> well, the general consensus here is that it is indeed CREEPY to take photos of random women, post them on the internet and comment on their looks.  Boardline stalking.
> 
> You have been told to stop.  It's that simple.



Seriously, what is the difference of people taking pictures of groups at a ski area and putting them up on line? I have been seen in numerous photos that have been on-line and in print. I have not consented. 

People have put up plenty of photos of Highwhey Starr that have not been flattering. Were you against that? 

Brownie has not put up anything offensive whatsoever that anyone else has put up here. You may not like his context, or him. Are you going to ban all photos that do not have the consent of those in the pictures?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 8, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Brownie


:lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 8, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (May 8, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> well, the general consensus here is that it is indeed CREEPY to take photos of random women, post them on the internet and comment on their looks.  Boardline stalking.
> 
> You have been told to stop.  It's that simple.


Or what?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 9, 2010)

:roll::roll:


----------



## ctenidae (May 10, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Seriously, what is the difference of people taking pictures of groups at a ski area and putting them up on line? I have been seen in numerous photos that have been on-line and in print. I have not consented.
> 
> People have put up plenty of photos of Highwhey Starr that have not been flattering. Were you against that?
> 
> Brownie has not put up anything offensive whatsoever that anyone else has put up here. You may not like his context, or him. Are you going to ban all photos that do not have the consent of those in the pictures?



There's a big difference between random groups/ski pictures, whatever and "check out the last pic the woman in the white top & genes....had an incredible tooshie....cant really tell by the pic but believe me"

Huge.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 10, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> There's a big difference between random groups/ski pictures, whatever and "check out the last pic the woman in the white top & genes....had an incredible tooshie....cant really tell by the pic but believe me"
> 
> Huge.



it was still a lovely evening though:-D:-D


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> seriously
> 
> taking picctures of random women, posting them online and commenting on their 'assets' = major creepiness.



+1


----------



## Jack the Ripper (May 12, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Or what?



I'm sure they'd GSS him.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 13, 2010)

Marc said:


> Srsly.
> 
> At least get a decent telephoto lense or something.
> 
> ...



funny....ill tell the guys at prime tonight about the telephoto lense


----------

